# Dry Kolsch yeast



## kalbarluke (28/11/19)

Anyone ever tried the Danstar Kolsch yeast? If so, how does it compare to Wyeast 2565?


----------



## razz (28/11/19)

Hi Luke, I used the 2565 years ago and loved it. Never used the Danstar variety. Have you looked at the technical comments on the respective websites? I hope the dry is as good as the 2565, lovely! If you give it a go make sure you report back.


----------



## Meddo (28/11/19)

There's been a fair bit of discussion, and some good side-by-side comparisons with 2565 - don't have the link handy but try a Google search for a "New Dry Kolsch Yeast" thread and see if you can find it, then check out the recent posts in the what are you brewing and homebrew in the glass threads as well.


----------



## bigmunchez (28/11/19)

Heres a link to a write up of a split batch comparison I did a few months ago.

LalBrew[emoji2400] Köln Kölsch Style Ale Yeast

I also used it to brew a NEIPA - came out really good


----------



## kalbarluke (29/11/19)

Thanks for the links and initial feedback. Might have to give it a go.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (29/11/19)

Made an alt with it, made a big starter, got 79% attenuation and it tasted just like the alt I tried in Dusseldorf earlier this year. I will brew it again exactly the same.


----------



## kalbarluke (28/1/20)

I purchased the dry yeast and IMHO the liquid yeast is superior. For someone starting out in brewing, or doesn’t know the style, the dry yeast would be a good place to start to get an understanding of Kolsch characteristics but if you can afford it and if it is easily available, the liquid yeast will provide a tastier beer.


----------



## Andyburgs (29/1/20)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> Made an alt with it, made a big starter, got 79% attenuation and it tasted just like the alt I tried in Dusseldorf earlier this year. I will brew it again exactly the same.



I loved the Alt beer over there. 
Would u share your recipe?


----------



## philrob (29/1/20)

Andyburgs said:


> I loved the Alt beer over there.
> Would u share your recipe?



Mostly Pils malt, with say 10 to 20% Munich.
All the way with Spalter hops.
Use a proper Alt liquid yeast, fermented coolish (not cold).
And lager it just like a proper lager.

I spent several days in the Altstadt in Dusseldorf about 5 years ago, and mine got close to what I tasted there sloshing my way around all the brewpubs in "the longest bar in the world".
Mine also did well in competition.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (29/1/20)

Andyburgs said:


> I loved the Alt beer over there.
> Would u share your recipe?


Recipe is a bit complicated to my mind, I have simplified it a bit and it wasn't as good, probably needs to be mostly Pilsner (no Munich), a darker caramel malt and choc malt. 

20 L,

2 Kg Pils
2.1 KG Munich
100g Cara munich
60g Chocolate
Mash at 65 C for 60 mins, sparge etc.

90 min boil

FWH 30g Pearle
30 min 20g Haleteau mittllefrau
20g Tettnanger

47 IBU
OG 1.046
FG 1-010


----------



## philrob (30/1/20)

Sidney Harbour Bridge,
Your recipe looks pretty good, but I'd replace your hops with all Spalter. It's essentially all they use in Dusseldorf.
Cut back on the Choc a little, and you might have a winner. 60 gr of Choc will make it darker than what they serve in Dusseldorf!


----------

